# PLaces to hike/camp around augusta



## ronmac13 (Aug 21, 2008)

wheres some good places to hike/camp around augusta?

or anywhere in ga/sc for that matter?


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 26, 2008)

Anywhere around Clarks Hill. If you want hiking, head to Carolina up to Lake Jocassee. Lots of trails and waterfalls to see, and some good trout, crappie, and even some smallies to catch.
http://www.lakejocassee.com/


----------

